# 60K Service?



## fxcarden (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a 2.5 SL (2002).


Can someone tell me what is involved in the 60K miles "major service", other than the obvious checks ?. The dealer gave me a long list, but I think most of it is BS.

Would a new timing belt be called for at this time ?.


Thanks!


----------



## driftdreamr (Oct 30, 2006)

I've seen that long list. If you have the owners manual, there should be a scheduled maintenance section in it. In theory, the majority of that stuff at least gets a peek at every oil change, such as CV boot condition, things of that nature. Remember I said "in theory" haha. Most of that BS the dealer gave you probably doesn't even apply to your Altima such as lubricate driveshaft fittings and stuff like that. I would think a Timing belt replacement would be closer to the 100,000 mile range under normal driving conditions, but I could be wrong. The things on the list that do apply to your car would be a wise decision to at least check out, especially if your hard on your ride. Prevention is always the best medicine, but sometimes its just not feasible.


----------

